# Teichbau im Spätherbst?



## cogitoergosum (6. Okt. 2012)

Hallo Forum,

ich plane, im Garten meines neuen Hauses einen Teich anzulegen, der etwa 8 x 4 Meter groß sein soll.
Da das Jahr allmählich zu Ende geht, stellt sich mir die Frage, ob die Neuanlage zur Zeit noch sinnvoll ist. Warten kann ich eigentlich nicht, weil zur Zeit eine Gartenbaufirma die Neuanlage des Geländes durchführt und auch die Teichgrube mit dem Bagger ausheben wird.
Pflanzungen vornehmen kann ich wohl aufgrund der fortgeschrittenen Jahreszeit nicht mehr. Könnte es ein Problem sein, den Teich zu füllen und über Winter (ohne Pflanzen) ruhen zu lassen?
Kann sich in der kurzen Zeit vor der Winterphase noch das biologische Gleichgewicht einstellen oder könnte Gefahr bestehen, dass das Wasser umkippt?

Danke vorab für ein paar gute Ratschläge.

Beste Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## Doc (6. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau im Spätherbst?*

Hi Jürgen,

gegen Dein Vorhaben spricht eigentlich nichts - ich würde aber mit der richtigen Bepflanzung bis ins Frühjahr warten (vll. Unterwasserpflanzen), KEINE Fische einsetzen und wenn denn mal welche rein sollen, würde ich den Teich mit einer Tiefzone von mindestens 1,20m anlegen, die auch ruhig ein wenig an Durchmesser besitzen darf  - ist besser für die Fische im Winter / aber wir gesagt, Fische würde ich dann vll. im April nächsten Jahres einsetzen ...

Filtertechnik, evtl. Bodenabläufe, etc. schon geplant? Wie viel Volumen soll er denn bekommen?


----------



## Ratoncito (7. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau im Spätherbst?*

Hallo Jürgen,

nutze die Zeit bis zum Frühjahr lieber mit der gründlichen Planung und mache dann alles mit Ruhe und richtig, statt jetzt noch übereilt ein Loch zu buddeln und mit Wasser zu füllen.

Mein Teichbau zieht sich nun schon etwas länger hin. 
Zuerst habe ich einige Versorgungsleitungen auf meinem Grundstück gefunden, die dort gar nicht hätten sein sollen.:shock Mittlerweile sind sie weg, hat mich aber einige Wochen zurück geworfen.
Dann habe ich mir einen Splitter in den Daumen gesemmelt, der nur mit einigen ärztlichen Schnitzereien zu entfernen war. Das waren dann wieder 2 Wochen mit Verband an der rechten Hand.
Heute habe ich endlich die Folie verlegt. Aber ein Vergnügen war das bei der Kälte nicht wirklich.
Und frage bitte nicht, wie oft ich schon Regenwasser aus dem Loch geleert habe.
An die vielen Restarbeiten, die noch vor dem Winter erledigt werden wollen mag ich gar nicht erst denken. So mit kalten und nassen Pfoten vielleicht noch bei Nieselregen an der Uferbefestigung rumwerkeln ist sicherlich kein Traum.

Also, warte lieber bis zum Frühjahr. 

Saludos und noch einen schönen Sonntag - Wolfgang


----------



## Joerg (7. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau im Spätherbst?*

Hi Jürgen,

:Willkommen2

wenn der Bagger schon mal da ist, kann man schon mal ein Loch graben lassen und die Erde dann verteilen.
Ohne eine vernünftige Planung die Folie reinzulegen ist keine gute Idee.
Die notwendigen Änderungen und die einstürzenden Wände könnten auch deutlich mehr Kosten als alles in Ruhe zu planen und dann das Projekt Teich anzugehen.

Wenn du schon eine Grobplanung hast stell die doch mal ein. Damit lassen sich Fehler möglicherweise im Vorfeld schon vermeiden.
Viele haben ihre schon gemacht und sind gerne bereit davon zu berichten.


----------



## Jutta (7. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau im Spätherbst?*

Ich finde diese Jahreszeit gerade gut. Ein großes Problem aller Teiche ist nämlich die Ungeduld.
Da wird ein Loch gegraben, die Teichfolie rein und schon sollen Pflanzen und am besten gleich noch Fische rein.

Jetzt kann sich das Wasser bis in das nächste Frühjahr einlaufen, Bakterien können sich ansiedeln und schon die ersten natürlichen Einwohner anheuern.

Im Frühling werden dann die ersten Pflanzen eingesetzt und weil man mit den Fischen warten muss, bis das Wasser eine bestimmte Temperatur hat, kommen die wahrscheinlich erst so ab Mai rein.
Optimal das so anzugehen


----------



## Bebel (7. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau im Spätherbst?*

Hallo Jürgen

Die Teichfolie ist bei warmen Temperaturen weicher und läßt sich besser verlegen, passt sich besser der Teichform an.

Trotzdem denke ich, dass es OK ist den Teich jetzt noch zu bauen. Er muß ja noch nicht komplett sein. Einige unverwüstliche Wasserpflanzen kann man auch jetzt noch setzen, z.B. gelbe Wasserlilie oder Unterwasserpflanzen wie __ Hornkraut. Nur kaufen wirst Du sie nicht mehr können. Du mußt schon jemanden finden der genug davon übrig hat. 

Auf gar keinen Fall würde ich dies Jahr noch Fische einsetzen.( Wenn ich es mir recht überlege würde ich sowieso nicht noch einmal Fische einsetzen) Zum einen, was sollen die in einem unfertigen Teich? Zum anderen wäre das der Untergang für die Wasserqualität in Deinem neuen  Teich - und damit die Fische tot. Wenn Fische, dann Filter und abwarten bis sich ein gutes Teichmilieu entwickelt hat.

Gruß Bebel


----------



## Deuned (7. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau im Spätherbst?*



Bebel schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen
> 
> .......... Wenn Fische, dann Filter .........
> 
> Gruß Bebel



Das kann ich so generell sicher nicht bestätigen.Ich habe seit fast 30 Jahren einen Teich mit gut 4000 Litern und zahlreichen Wasserpflanzen.
In den ersten 2 Jahren hatte ich eine einfache Filteranlage im Betrieb und seitdem absolut keine Filtertechnik mehr.Die Fische(Goldfische und Goldorfen)fühlen sich offensichtlich sehr wohl,denn es gibt keine Ausfälle(außer bei Fressorgien des Fischreihers)und ich habe klares Wasser!


----------



## Joerg (7. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau im Spätherbst?*

Das hängt sicher auch von der Fütterung, dem Besatz und der Menge an Pflanzen ab.
Meist wird aber gefüttert, der Besatz ist zu hoch und die Pflanzenmenge zu klein. 

Es gibt gute Beispiele für einen Techniklosen Teich, die Anforderungen dafür werden aber meist nicht erfüllt.
Bei der angedachten Größe von 8 x 4 Meter wird es bei angepasstem Besatz sicher auch ohne gehen.


----------



## Ratoncito (9. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau im Spätherbst?*

Hallo Jürgen,

auch wenn Einige anderer Meinung sind, nochmal mein Rat, warte mit dem Bau bis zum Frühjahr und nutze die Zeit zur gründlichen Planung!

Letzten Sonntag habe ich die Folie ausgelegt. Mit ein wenig Sonne geht es, aber da wo schon Wasser ist, wird die Folie bretthart, Besonders nach den kühlen Nächten kann man kaum etwas bewegen.

Während der Buddelei musst Du die Wände gegen Regenwasser schützen, damit Dir nicht alles weg geschwemmt wird. Auch das kann über den langen Winter zu einem Problem werden.

Und wenn man dann mit den Fingern immer wieder im kalten Wasser rumfummelt... Gut, ich bin eh ein "Warmduscher", aber ein Vergnügen ist das wirklich nicht.

Es ist mein erster Teich und ich bin sicherlich kein Experte, aber nach meinen Erfahrungen würde ich so spät im Jahr nicht mehr damit beginnen.

Den aktuellen Stand meiner Buddelei findest Du hier:

Mein Teichbau

Saludos - Wolfgang


----------



## bernd1 (9. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau im Spätherbst?*

Hallo Jürgen,

wenn der Bagger gerade da ist, würde ich das Loch auf jeden Fall jetzt noch graben. 

Danach würde ich es mit einer dünnen (und preiswerten) Sicherungsfolie auslegen, damit die Hänge nicht verwittern und kein Unkraut einwächst.

Den "Rest" würde ich dann in aller Ruhe im nächsten Frühjahr erledigen.


----------



## Bebel (9. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau im Spätherbst?*

Hallo Jörg

Vielleicht solltest Du Jürgen auch darüber informieren was ein angepasster Besatz ist. Meiner Erfahrung nach wird aus einem "Angepassten Besatz" aus Goldfischen schnell eine Überbevölkerung.

Wie gesagt, auch wenn ich meine Fische mag - wenn ich noch mal entscheiden könnte würde ich das mit den Fischen lassen oder mich auf __ Moderlieschen, Bitterlinge oder __ Stichlinge  beschränken. Halt Fische die nicht bemüht sind alles andere Leben im Teich zu vernichten.

@Jürgen
Aber ich bin vom Thema abgewichen, ich stimme Bernd zu, Loch graben - weil Bagger ja gerade da ist - und im Frühjahr weiter machen, dann hast Du noch Zeit und Ruhe um Dir zu überlegen was Du genau willst.

Gruß Bebel


----------



## Ratoncito (12. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau im Spätherbst?*

Hallo zusammen,

nun muss ich mich doch ein wenig über die Ratschläge wundern. 

Außer der Größenangabe (8x4m) ist nichts bekannt. Ein Teich ist doch nicht nur ein mit Wasser gefülltes Loch.

Man sollte zumindest wissen, was für ein Teich es werden soll, Schwimm- oder Fischteich, oder ein möglichst naturnaher Teich. Kommt noch ein Bach dazu, oder eine Sumpfzone? Und er sollte sich auch möglichst harmonisch ins Umfeld einfügen.

Ein Haus baut man doch auch nicht einfach nur weil gerade mal ein paar Steine da sind. Daher würde ich auch nicht das Loch graben lassen, nur weil ein Bagger nun mal da ist. 

8x4m ist doch noch eine Größe, die man gut mit Schaufel und Schubkarre bewältigen kann. Falls es nicht gerade felsiger Boden ist. Dabei kommen einem schöne Ideen zur Form und man spart das Fitness-Studio. Und wenn man den Aushub gut auf dem Gelände verteilen kann ist es noch einfacher. Da mein kleiner Teich, an dem ich leider immer noch rumbuddel, in einem abschüssigen Gelände liegt, kamen etwa 15 Kubikmeter zusammen, die jetzt abgefahren werden.

Die ausgehobene Grube über den ganzen Winter gegen Regen zu schützen ist auch nicht so einfach. Eine dünne Plastikfolie wird nicht lange halten und bei einem der Winterstürme zerfleddern. Bei meiner kleinen Buddelei habe ich da doch schon einen nicht unerheblichen Aufwand treiben müssen.

Also daher nochmal mein Rat: Nutze den Winter zur sorgfältigen Planung und beginne im Frühjahr.

Noch ein schönes Wochenende - Wolfgang

(dessen Teich sich so langsam füllt)


----------



## Bebel (12. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau im Spätherbst?*

Wir sind auch vor dem Winter angefanen und zwar per Hand; im Winter hat zwar ganz ohne Schutz Wasser drin gestanden, das haben wir aber nach dem Winter abgepumpt. Wir haben Sandboden, trotzdem ist nichts großartig abgerutscht. Ich würde auf jeden Fall die Tiefzone mit dem Bagger machen lassen, Die Flachzonen und die Randzonen im Frühjahr modelieren, das geht sowieso nicht mit dem Bagger.

Bebel


----------



## blackpainter (14. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau im Spätherbst?*

Nur zu..wenn der Bagger da ist..wieso soll man sich dann von Hand bemühen..lass das Loch graben und mache die Feinheiten dann im Frühjahr.Lege alles mit solch einer großen dünnen Folie aus..die passt sich dem Gelände gut an.Die kannst du im Frühjahr in den gelben Sack verfrachten und es kann ohne viel Mühe losgehen


----------



## lissbeth66 (14. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau im Spätherbst?*

Also ich wuerde auch den Bagger vorziehen . Je nach Tiefe des Teiches ist 8x4 Meter ne ganze Menge und es kommt ja auch ein bisschen auf die Konstitution an . Mein Ruecken ist eh geschädigt und ich konnte das nicht bewältigen . Ich waere Super froh wenn die grobe Arbeit bereits erledigt waere . Also lass Baggern wenn Du die Chance hast .


----------



## Ratoncito (28. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau im Spätherbst?*

Hallo Jürgen,

wie hast Du Dich entschieden? Aufs Frühjahr verschoben oder doch schon angefangen?

Ich habe in den letzten Tagen riesiges Glück mit dem Wetter gehabt  Am Donnerstag war ich mit dem Uferbereich so weit, dass ich den Teich füllen konnte. Als ich die Folie etwas nachziehen wollte und einen Fuß ins Wasser setzte lag ich schneller drin, als ich denken konnte. War recht erfrischend 
Obwohl das Wetter noch akzeptabel war

Mein Teichbau

Am Samstag habe ich den Anschluß an der Terrasse  fertig gemacht und die Bretter provisorisch wieder befestigt.

Dabei war es es mittlerweile so kalt geworden, dass in einer kleinen Pfütze schon eine dünne Eisschicht gab. Meine Schwimmhäute zwischen den Zehen wandelten sich langsam zum Eisbein um, und ich bin froh, dass alles zumindest so weit ist, dass es auch bis zum Frühjahr liegen bleiben könnte.

Noch einen schönen Sonntag - Wolfgang


----------



## cogitoergosum (30. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau im Spätherbst?*

Hallo zusammen,

danke zunächst mal für die zahlreichen Beiträge. Ich habe mich leider längere Zeit nicht melden können, da ich extrem unter Zeitdruck stehe. Genauer gesagt, ich habe ein Haus gekauft, das ich renoviere und muss bis Ende des Jahres eingezogen sein und mein Noch-Haus besenrein übergeben haben.

Deshalb brennt es an allen Ecken und für den Garten bleibt parallel so gut wie keine Zeit. 

Ich habe trotzdem mit dem Teichbau begonnen, d.h. meine Gartenbaufirma hat im Rahmen der ersten Pflanzungen auch das Teichloch ausgebaggert und niveaugerecht eingerichtet.
Ich habe zwischenzeitlich die Grube komplett mit Sand ausgekleidet und Vlies und Folie eingelegt. Vorläufig ist Wasser zu 2/3 eingefüllt, alles weitere wird wohl bei gutem Wetter in den nächsten Tagen noch bearbeitet oder das Ganze muss bis im Frühjahr warten.

Bilder liefere ich noch nach und berichte weiter.

Beste Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## Joerg (30. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau im Spätherbst?*

Hallo Jürgen,
klingt nach viel Arbeit aber auch nach einem Ziel in das neue bis Ende des Jahres einziehen zu können. 
Viel Spass beim renovieren und beim Umzug. 

Lass uns mit dem weiteren Bericht nicht so lange hängen.


----------



## Sveni (31. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau im Spätherbst?*

Hallo Jürgen,

da du sozusagen ein Leidensgenosse in Sachen Haus-Umzug und Umbau bist,
kann ich dir nur empfehlen....Übernimm dich nicht!!!

Klar, wenn der Backer schon mal da ist, wird gleich das Loch ausgehoben. Klar, kann doch auch gleich Folie rein, noch schnell ein neues Dach auf´s Häuschen, usw. 
Ruck Zuck bist du bei 10 Baustellen gleichzeitig und irgendwas bleibt zwangsläufig liegen.(Wahrscheinlich was wichtiges)

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, da ich aber seit Mai ´ne 7 Tage Woche schiebe, weiss ich wovon ich rede(schreibe).

Wir haben bewusst den Garten, sowie auch den Teichbau hinten angestellt, weil wir es einerseits nicht schaffen und andererseits als Hobby ansehen und dabei lassen wir uns nicht hetzen, sondern wollen genießen.

Ich wünsche dir auf jedenfall maximalen Erfolg auf ganzer Linie!

Grüße
Sveni

PS. Die Frage kam glaub ich schon...Was soll es eigentlich für ein Teich werden?


----------



## jolantha (2. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Teichbau im Spätherbst?*

Hallo Jürgen,
ich habe hier die ganze Zeit mitgelesen und für mich alleine gewettet : Der fängt dieses Jahr noch an !!

Hab meine Wette gewonnen, ich hätte es nämlich genauso gemacht

Es macht ja auch viel mehr Spaß, unlogisch zu sein, alles nacharbeiten zu müssen, alte Ideen wieder zu verwerfen, und immer wieder zu ändern !!
Viel Spaß auch weiterhin.....


----------

